# New Control Build Info



## native34 (May 6, 2015)

i am currently converting my charter oaks automation mill to 4 axis CNBC control. It's been about 7yrs since my last CNBC build and I no longer have the plans or the machine to reference. My first of probably several questions is. I am wiring the AC power as 208v with 110v coming off of one of the lugs in the box. I'm using 10 gauge wire for this as it is on a 30A breaker. Is this the correct wire size? For the DC side of the power. I have 72v 20A, 12v 1.2A, and 5v 3A power supplies. What size wire would I need to run for each power supply? 

Rod


----------



## JimDawson (May 6, 2015)

I would use 12ga for the 72V PS to the buss, and 16ga for the 12 and 5 V.  You can probably get away with smaller wires from the drives to the motors and from the PS to the drives.  In one machine I built, the drives are fused at 6.5 amps even though the 72V PS is about 40 amps, so I used 16ga from the PS to the drives and from the drives to the motors.


----------



## countryguy (May 6, 2015)

Hey... Best of luck with it. Keep the Q's coming!  Jim's on 24x7.      Not trying to volunteer him or anything.    I'm interested as   I just finished a Centroid DC AIO install on a 30 taper Supermax..... And boy did I learn and re-learn a ton of stuff.  I have 4 different supplies if I recall.  So I hear ya.   Here is a cute graph that lists the gauge wire on a scale based on current and run length.    https://www.bluesea.com/resources/1437  I also like these folks: http://www.powerstream.com/Wire_Size.htm

Wish I had more time up here.  Full time job and all the hobby projects - We're making chips and more over here!   
Best, 
CG / Jeff.


----------



## native34 (May 6, 2015)

Thank you for the quick replies, I will give the sites a look. I'm sure I will have more questions as I go further


----------



## countryguy (May 6, 2015)

Just as an aside,  I purchased a lot of wire, connector terminals and inline fuse holders from Amazon prime and automation direct.   The conduit trays, tie wraps, and so much more.  Most of all Enjoy the project.      I meant to ask in the last post about what type of controller and motors you are researching?     Just curious.  If you use the search option here there are always plenty of good posts with long thread counts to get info near immediate.    Just a tip I use.  
CG.


----------



## native34 (May 6, 2015)

In using the cnc4pc c32 bob, dugong Dg4S 0820 driver, 850 in/oz servo motors with 2:1 gear reduction on x and y, 3:1 gear reduction on z, ehternet smooth stepper. I made a custom control enclosure at work. It will be controlling a charter oaks automation mill. I'm also designing an automatic tool changer and pull stud system for this mill, which utilizes the stock R8 spindle. When this is complete I will be Roy ding out the project with a 4th axis and full enclosure.


----------

